# Field set-ups..... Lets see um.....



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i would like to see Also


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

they look just like the 3D setups.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> they look just like the 3D setups.


i think your wrong to a degree, from what ive seen on here they are usually longer a-a and smaller arrows...... hoping this thread would be a way for some of the field shooters to show off their proud babies........


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

partially correct assumption. the smarter and experienced field shooters shoot bows that fit them. they dont try to fit themselves to the bow.

in 3d, you can have a larger 'slop' factor in the bow to archer fit. in field, the amount of arrows and shooting pace, the variety of targets and the mental game of cuts and angles will tell you quick if your set-up is not quite right. the amount and effort walking the course will play into the fatigue factor as well.

i shoot the same bow, same sight&scope set-up, rest and stabilizer as i do for indoors. the only changes i make are my rest's blade size, arrows, and peep aperture. i also move my sight extension out a dot or two to spread out my marks. the pic of my bow is floating around somewhere on here.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tntone said:


> i think your wrong to a degree, from what ive seen on here they are usually longer a-a and smaller arrows...... hoping this thread would be a way for some of the field shooters to show off their proud babies........


He is correct.....people that are truly series about 3D shoot the same bows that people shoot for field and indoors.

There is no difference in the bows from indoor to 3D or field.....guys that are shooting 32" bows for 3D are gonna shoot the same bows for indoors.

Guys that shoot say a C4, A7, UE, PE, VE or Money Maker indoors or for field or FITA shoot the same bows for 3D when they shoot it. Even for IBO events.....only speed junkies are truly shooting fast bows.

When I shot nothing but indoors and 3D I shoot a Pro Tec at 285fps.....now that I shoot nothing but indoors and field.....I shoot a Pro Elite. The only thing that changed was the arrows I shoot.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a Vantage Pro for indoors, a Vantage Pro for Field/FITA and another VP coming for 3-D. All are set up exactly the same, other than arrows and draw weight....

SB


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

This past years field bow was a Vantage Elite. It is the excact same set up for me this year indoors, with the exception of arrows. I'm in the process of building a Pro Elite for outdoors next year. If not that bow, it will be the Vantage Elite again.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

if you want to see pics of the bows.....look in the pic threads.....plenty of pics of bows there. The thread I started after Nationals is loaded with bow pics.


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Vantage Pro for hunting, another Vantage Pro for 3D, and a Vantage Elite with a brandy new B Stinger xl premier hanging off front (hornet gets the credit for that) for field and indoor. No photos cuase I'm special, use your imagination!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

got rid of my proelite, and got an alien x. If you know how to shoot and have good form, you can get a shorter ata bow to shoot just fine.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i was hoping to see some shoot through martins and pro elites, longer a-a bows, as this is what im gonna set up for field and fita........... im looking towards a scepter with the x- system on it but havent decided yet....... i shoot 28.5 or 29 depending on brand (think martin will be 28.5) and am undecided on the type cam to go with..... i see that their is 2 different type cams for the x system.......... any info would be helpful and which cam is more accurate, not really lookin for speed just a tack driver............. thanks


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

no pics yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There are tons of pics in the first page....just check em out.....

guys in this forum.....we don't just post pics of bows just to show them off really......this isn't Gen Pop :wink:

there are a bunch of pics in the Nationals thread


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=974311

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717736

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=972054&highlight=hillbilly

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956461&highlight=hillbilly


----------

